
Show HN: Lumin – Animate text highlighting or use highlighting to show progress - shihn
https://lumin.rocks/
======
shihn
I never thought I needed this. But, for a project, the site wants the user to
read a specific text on the page while showing progress of a task (upload,
etc). So I created a lib out of it. Even without progress, could also be
useful to direct attention to an important text on a page. Github:
[https://github.com/pshihn/lumin](https://github.com/pshihn/lumin)

I'm sure there are still lot of kinks in it.

